# Best diet for Pyxie Frogs?



## loga951 (Jan 22, 2007)

I have had a pyxie frog for about a month and a half and i started him out 2 pinkies every week. After he got use to that i stepped it up to a hopper once a week. Now since hes such a monster and seems to be hungry at all times i feed him hoppers once every other day(or atleast try too) he eats them fine but he doesnt seem to be strong or fast enough to bring them down him self i have to dangle them infront of him and even then its a epic battle and i even see the mouse fighting back and biting him. I woke up this morning after a pretty long drawn out battle of feeding and he seems to be like lopsided now? he floats funny and is acting really wierd and walks funny almost as his left arm has been severly damaged or even some internal damage like the mouse bit him from the inside. I have been trying to grow him as big and as fast as possible but im starting to think im acually damaging my frog by feeding him so much. Anyone have any ideas what could be wrong with him and could set me up with a proper diet for my frog to grow him to his full potential in a safe mannor?


----------



## loga951 (Jan 22, 2007)

heres a video of the little encounter that happened the night previous.


----------



## asparkoflife75 (Aug 20, 2007)

The only reason he might be lopsided would be from taking in too much air and possibly the amount of food he is digesting. As for feedind him properly? I would suggest feeding only 2-3 times per week. I wouldn't recommend feeding rodents everytime either. Unless you don't care if he dies fast. African bullfrogs are opportunistic feeders by nature. If you introduce food all the time they are going to act super stimulated.....meaning hungry. Try adding some insect to his diet along with a quality vitamin supplement. Let him lie in wait for food. Just because he can, doesn't mean he should. I've had Pyxies for over 10 years and this has worked for me.


----------



## loga951 (Jan 22, 2007)

asparkoflife75 said:


> The only reason he might be lopsided would be from taking in too much air and possibly the amount of food he is digesting. As for feedind him properly? I would suggest feeding only 2-3 times per week. I wouldn't recommend feeding rodents everytime either. Unless you don't care if he dies fast. African bullfrogs are opportunistic feeders by nature. If you introduce food all the time they are going to act super stimulated.....meaning hungry. Try adding some insect to his diet along with a quality vitamin supplement. Let him lie in wait for food. Just because he can, doesn't mean he should. I've had Pyxies for over 10 years and this has worked for me.


He spent the night obviously in pain flopping around and spinning violently in the water it was pretty hard to watch and i was considering putting him out of his misery but i let nature play on and i woke up and he had found a nice little hiding spot and seems to be back to normal state... YAY!







So do you think crickets sprinkled with calcium powder mixed with rodents would be the way to go?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Crickets (the largest you can find), horned worms, silkworms, would all be good to add to the diet. Make sure the crickets are dusted with a calcium supplement, as was mentioned above.

Check out what your local pet store sells and then go from there.

Also, you might not want to feed live anymore. That can get quite dangerous.

If you're feeding every two days your frog probably hasn't properly digested the last food and now it's trying to battle it out with new food which it can't properly do because it still has a meal weighing itself down in its stomach.


----------



## loga951 (Jan 22, 2007)

i found a large pellet of fecies floating in the water so i think your absolutly right he wasnt done digesting and he had to dump a major load.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

Mice, or any mammal, have too much fat to be a frog's staple diet.

Frogs do best with a diet primarily of insects and worms.

I notcied in your first post that you were "power-feeding" the frog. There is nothing to be gained by doing that but shortening the lifespan of your pet. There are no contests for biggest/fattest frog. Feeding a moderate-sized meal of crickets or worms 2-3 times a week should be fine.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Don't forget your friendly cockroach.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Some species of cockroach do make awesome feeders - definitely not your standard pest cockroach that we have in North America, though. The one downside is they're often not that easy to obtain and must be mail ordered making things a bit more complicated.


----------



## loga951 (Jan 22, 2007)

How about you average fishing nightcrawlers? And i went to my LPS and they didt carry any feeder roaches







anyone know a good mailorder website?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't know any for the USA - but I'm sure someone will be able to give you some suggestions. If you go for roaches you'll probably be glad that you did. Better and more substance than crickets and not all that hard to keep.

Nightcrawlers will work well, yes. You just want to make sure that they were 'collected' in a safe/toxin free environment. Generally though any that we used to get back at the pet shop seemed safe enough.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

Yes, earthwomrs are excellent frog food. They are high in protein and very low in fat. I catch my own in a local park.

After I wash the dirt off thr worm, I sometimes sprinkle a little bit of Calcium supplement on the worm. (Just a little, this isn't KFC, the worms don't need to be breaded)

I've never fed feeder cockroaches. They were just too expensive.

Superworms are also a good food.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

loga951 said:


> How about you average fishing nightcrawlers? And i went to my LPS and they didt carry any feeder roaches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.blaberus.com/


----------



## loga951 (Jan 22, 2007)

Snake_Eyes said:


> How about you average fishing nightcrawlers? And i went to my LPS and they didt carry any feeder roaches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.blaberus.com/
[/quote]

nice little website already placed a order to ttry and test it out! thanks


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Awesome!









Let us know how it works out and how your frog does!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

like you said the mouse can fight back to just get a frozen mouse (around me a pinky is 1$ and a hopper is about 1.25$ and it is a lot safer adn you dont need to feed the mouse or have a place to house it


----------

